# Gladiator Sandals?



## vivaXglamlove (Apr 13, 2008)

What do you think of the trend?
I really like the style of the sandals, I keep buying different versions of the sandal.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Apr 13, 2008)

I like 'em! I just bought 2 pairs (urbanoutfitters & bakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but I like the simpler styles, not OTT and not super-gladiators. lol.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 13, 2008)

Hate em, I will take gladiator sandals only with a Gladiator attached.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

I like some versions... I've got a pair from last summer that I love but they aren't full on gladiator style, just a variation on the style.


----------



## girlstar (Apr 13, 2008)

I love them and I can't wait till it gets warmer to wear them!!

I bought these ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next - Shoes - Page 10.7 - Shoes & Boots - Womens


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Apr 13, 2008)

I got these:




Pelle Moda from Nordstrom!


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 13, 2008)

I love mine! I got these Sam Edelman ones...





They're great to dress up or down. I want me a pair of heeled gladiators next!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 13, 2008)

They are cute but I dont liek the ones that wrap up the ankle. I like the simple thong styles.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 13, 2008)

I love them. I saw a pair at Nine West about a month ago that I really wanted.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 22, 2008)

I like them! They're pretty cute I only have 2 pairs though.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 23, 2008)

hate em. they just look so ugly to me. i would never wear them.


----------



## Flammable (Apr 23, 2008)

some styles are really cute, don't like the ones going too much up the ankles. have a pair from enzo angioleni.


----------



## Dani (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't like them.  And they must leave some odd tan lines on your feet =/


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Hate em, I will take gladiator sandals only with a Gladiator attached._

 
me too! me too!


----------

